# trying to form a pellican



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

OK so it's a pelicle that will aild in properly smoking this experimental canadian style buckboard bacon.
I didn't post about the peach wine because it didnt ferment fully. I ended up with some sweet 7% alcohol stuff.


OK HERES THE ALMOST BACON


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2008)

I was wondering...thought you were smoking a Pelican to make bacon....


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I was wondering...thought you were smoking a Pelican to make bacon....




I would if the bloody birds werent so squiggly


----------

